# Vintage coca cola bicycle



## Newbie1993 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a coca cola road bike that i dont know much about and am looking to see if anyone knows anything the guy i got it from said it was made in 1971 and it was made by huffy but they didnt ask coke permission to use coca cola label idk if its true but its some info anyone help? ive looked online to see if i could find anything about it and nothing ive never seen one before Thanks for looking


----------



## rhenning (Jul 7, 2012)

There was a large number of Coke cruisers made I think in the 1980s as a promotion by Coke.  Most of what you were told is a story.  The cruisers appear on E-Bay from time to time.  Nothing real special except the paint job and you will never retire on what you can sell it for.  Nice collectable/rideable bike.  The bike in your picture is not one of those but is just an old Huffy 10 speed painted red with a Coke decal on it.  Roger


----------

